# The BEAST!



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

This wolf howler is about 20" long when measured in a straight line, and measures 5" by 5 &1/2" at front of the belll. It was based on a large Watusi cow horn, and the howls this thing produces are awesome.
IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v108/cronkcalls/DSCF1563.jpg[/IMG]















View attachment WatusiWolf.wav
View attachment AlphaMaleWolf.wav


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> WOW!! that is a beast!!! A beautiful beast!!! You could use that thing as a howler/beer stein!!LOL Is that one spoken for or is she for sale?


---------------------------------------------------
It isn't spoken for yet sir. I guess it is for sale, but I'm not sure what price to ask. It is the first one that I have made from Watusi horn, and I'm not sure if anyone else ever made one like it. Watusi horn is expensive, and not that easy to come by. I get 120.00 plus 10.00 shipping for my large cow horn wolf howlers. The large cow horns are expensive too of course, but easier to find then Watusi horn. If anyone here feels like making me an offer on the Beast, I will consider it and let them know here.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's a big one....Nice !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's what she said !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Awesome howler Rich!



youngdon said:


> That's what she said !


Couldn't wait for Tom could ya? LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Apparently not ! LOL. SG doesn't need that beautiful call. All he'll do is turn it into a beer bong........









Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

The Beast has been sold, and I shipped it to Montana. May it call in many Wolves.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Very cool! It's a beast for sure! Does it come with wheels?


----------

